#  Vorstellungen >   Das Leben mit meiner Nierenerkrankung >

## Norddeutscher

Schon als Jugendlicher hatte ich immer wieder Nierenprobleme , die sich durch arge Schmerzen im Nierenbereich bemerkbar machten oder auch mit Fieber. Mit 18 Jahren lag ich über drei Monate in der Klinik mit sehr hohen Fieber und einer Mandelentzündung. Durch diese verschleppte Angina bekam ich auch noch eine Nierenbecken -Entzündung und in meinem Blut wurden Streptokokken nachgewiesen. Mit einer Penicillin Behandlung über viele Wochen bekamen dann die Ärzte meine Entzündung im Griff. Schon damals wurden in meinem Urin hohe Eiweißausscheidungen nachgewiesen, was man auch beim Wasser lassen durch starkes Schäumen erkennen konnte. Fast über dreißig Jahre hatte ich immer wieder kleinere Probleme mit den Nieren durch Erkältungen. Dann eines Tages im Jahre 1996 auf einem Samstag Vormittag war ich mit meinem Sohn in einem Eiscafe, als ich plötzlich Atemnot bekam und im Brustkorb arge Schmerzen . Ich wurde mit einem Notarztwagen in die nahe gelegene Klinik gebracht und sofort dort am Herzen Untersucht. Da bei mir der Verdacht auf Angina Pectoris bestand wurde eine Herzkatheter Untersuchung vorgenommen. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt Rauchte ich täglich ca. 70 Zigaretten ohne Filter. Die Ärzte hatten natürlich sofort den Verdacht, dass bei mir durch das starke Rauchen Herzkranzverengung vorliegt. Dieses war aber nicht der Fall und es wurde kein richtiger Grund für meine Beschwerden gefunden. Nach einer Woche Klinikaufenthalt wurde ich dann entlassen. Das Rauchen hatte ich aber schlagartig Eingestellt, denn ich hatte große Angst bekommen wie die Ärzte von der Herzkranzverengung und dessen Folgen mir erzählten. Zuhause wieder angekommen und täglich meiner Arbeit nachgegangen, erkannte eines Abends meine Ehefrau, dass ich dicke Ränder an den Beinen hatte die von den Socken entstanden waren. Da meine Frau in einer Fernsehsendung etwas über solche Erscheinungen gesehen hatte, wußte sie sofort das es sich um Wasseransammlung in den Beinen handelte. Es war ein Dienstag Nachmittag als sie mich mit zu ihren Hausarzt schleppte, der sich das anschaute und daraufhin Blut abnahm. Am darauf folgenden Freitag Abend ging ich wieder zum Arzt um das Ergebnis der Blutabnahme zu erfahren. Was ich an diesem Abend , den ich wohl nie vergessen werde, erfuhr war für mich erschreckend. Es ging für mich die Welt unter. Der Arzt gab mir das Ergebnis bekannt und lies mich nicht mehr aus der Praxis raus um nach Hause zugehen, sondern rief sofort einen Rettungswagen der mich in die Klinik brachte. Mein Cholesterinspiegel war dermaßen hoch und mein Eiweiß im Blut viel zu gering. Nach Aussage des Arztes könnte ich jede Minute einen Schlaganfall bekommen. In der Klinik angekommen wurde ich sofort auf die Nephrologie verlegt. Dort waren Fachärzte für Nierenerkrankungen die sofort sich meiner angenommen haben. Ich wurde auf Diät gesetzt und auch die Trinkmenge wurde auf einen Liter Flüssigkeit pro Tag begrenzt. Meine Urinausscheidung wurde über 24 Std. gesammelt und aus der Gesamtmenge dann die Eiweißausscheidung und der Kreatininwert ermittelt. Dieses geschah im Jahre 1997 und ist jetzt 17 Jahre her. Da ich eine Kontrastmittel Allergie hatte konnten meine Nieren nicht Geröntgt werden. Schon als Jugendlicher wurden meine Nieren mit Kontrastmittel Geröntgt, bei den ich einen Kreislaufkollaps bekam. Die Nieren untersuchte der Nephrologe mittels Ultraschall und entschließ sich eine Gewebeprobe zu entnehmen und die dann einzuschicken. Der Nephrologe erklärte mir, dass bei meiner Erkrankung in den meisten Fällen die Ursache Nieren- Krebs sei. Das waren dann bittere 10 Tage bis zum Ergebnis der Gewebeprobe die ich zu Überstehen hatte. Als dann endlich das Ergebnis vorlag viel mir ein großer Stein vom Herzen, denn es war nach Aussage des Nephrologen kein Nieren-Krebs als Ursache meiner Erkrankung, sondern eine sehr seltene Gewebeerkrankung der Nieren. Mein Blutdruck war inzwischen durch verschiedene Medikamente stabilisiert und es ging mir auch einiger maßen gut. Bei der nächsten Visite erklärte mir der Chefarzt das meine Erkrankung nicht Therapierbar sei und ich wohl noch ca. 3 Monate ohne Dialyse auskommen werde. Er erklärte mir , dass mein Gewebe der Nieren defekt sei ich sollte es mir vorstellen wie einen defekten Kaffefilter.   Ich würde sämtliche Mineralstoffe die der Körper benötigt mit ausscheiden und dadurch würde sich auch Wasser bei mir im Körper ansammeln. Die Trinkmenge pro Tag wurde auf einen Liter begrenzt damit dadurch auch die Ausscheidung der wichtigen Substanzen verringert wird. Er meinte ich sollte ca alle 10 Tage ins Dialysezentrum, was dort gleich nebenan war, zum Blut abnehmen vorbei kommen, damit man den Zeitpunkt erwischt wo die Nieren ganz versagen und ich dann an die Dialyse angeschlossen werden kann. Das war erst einmal ein gewaltiger Schlag für mich was ich da zu hören bekam, denn mit so etwas hatte ich natürlich nicht gerechnet. Ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt 50 Jahre alt und hatte doch noch so vieles vor. Mit meinen Unterlagen für die 10 Tägige Blutabnahme und den Befund bin ich erst einmal zu Hause wieder angekommen und war natürlich sehr enttäuscht. Meine Familie, zwei Söhne und meine Frau, versuchten mich wieder auf zu bauen und gaben mir auch etwas Mut. Einer meiner Söhne erzählte mir, es gäbe hier in der Nähe in Poppenbüttel auch ein Dialysezentrum mit verschiedenen Ärzten. Ich sollte doch mal dort anfragen weil der Weg viel näher war. Ich holte mir per Telefon einen Gesprächstermin den ich dann auch wahr nahm. Diesen Tag werde ich niemals vergessen in meinem Leben. Ich lernte dort  den Arzt Prof. Dr. D. Scholz kennen, ein Spezialist für Nierenerkrankungen, der mir sofort Sympathisch war und auch Hoffnungen machte. Der Prof. Dr. Scholz forderte meine Krankenakte von der Klinik an, Untersuchte mich und  unterbreitete mir seinen Behandlungsplan. Er sagte mir, er würde eine andere Behandlung durchführen wie die Klinik und gäbe mir noch mindestens 10 Jahre ohne Dialyse, wenn ich seine Behandlung annehme. Das konnte ich erst gar nicht verstehen und wollte es auch nicht so recht glauben. Ich dachte mir, wenn ich seine Behandlung annehmen werde und nicht den Rat der Klinik folgen, kann ja gar nichts schief gehen. Ich bekam etliche verschiedene Medikamente, sogar anfänglich Eiweißinfusionen, denn mein Eiweißverlust war bis zu 15 g täglich. In einem regelmäßigen Rhythmus von ca 2-4 Wochen, je nach Gesundheitszustand suchte ich die Praxis auf und es wurde bei mir regelmäßig Blut abgenommen. Meinen Urin sammelte ich über 24 Std. und brachte davon Proben mit in die Praxis. In all den Jahren kam es auch immer wieder vor, dass ich mit dem Rettungswagen in die Klinik kam weil ich plötzlich Probleme mit den Blutdruck oder dem Herzen bekam. In der Klinik war man nicht begeistert mich dort wieder vorzufinden, denn ich hatte ja die Behandlung der Klinik nicht angenommen, was ich auch zu spüren bekam. Die vielen Jahre die ich bei Prof. Dr. Scholz  in HH-Poppenbüttel in Behandlung war haben mir sehr viel Kraft gegeben und Seelisch geholfen.  In unseren kleinen Handwerksbetrieb bin ich auch noch beruflich tätig und das schon 17 Jahre lang tag täglich mit meiner Nierenerkrankung. Leider ist mein behandelnder Arzt Prof. Dr. Scholz  vor ca 2,5 Jahren in den Ruhestand gegangen und es sind andere Nachfolger gekommen. Heute nun nach 17 Jahren Nierenerkrankung bin ich im Stadium V der Erkrankung angekommen und werde demnächst an die Dialyse angeschlossen. Hierfür wird jetzt in den nächsten Tagen der Shunt hergestellt damit  bei mir regelmäßig die Blutwäsche  ausgeführt  werden kann. Wenn ich so zurück schaue  an den Tag wo ich das Ergebnis der Klinik bekommen hatte und dann bedenke dass ich schon vor 17 Jahren nach Aussage der Klinik an die Dialyse sollte wo wäre ich heute  :Huh?:   Unter Umständen hätte ich heute schon nicht mehr gelebt. Durch Prof. Dr. Scholz , der mich all die Jahre Behandelte und Versorgte habe ich doch noch sehr viele gute Jahre ohne Dialyse erlebt . Für mich war es wie ein Geschenk Gottes, dass ich Herrn Prof. Dr. Scholz mit seinen speziellen Fachkenntnissen  kennen lernte. Ich habe sehr viele Ärzte in meinem Leben kennen gelernt aber niemals solch einen Fachlichen und vor allem Menschlichen  Arzt wie Prof. Dr. Scholz  aus HH-Poppenbüttel. Ich kann nur jeden Kranken Menschen raten, nicht sofort das zu befolgen was der erste Arzt vorschlägt sondern sich mindestens eine zweite Meinung ein zu holen. Mein heutiger Nephrologe ist ein Jüngerer Arzt aber seine Behandlung ist auf ähnlicher Basis aufgebaut und auch hier habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl in guten Händen zu sein. Ich hoffe noch viele Jahre mit der Dialyse das Leben Genießen zu dürfen. Zur Zeit bin ich 68 Jahre und immer noch etwas Berufstätig. Ich wünsche allen Nierenkranken Menschen viel Erfolg und noch ein langes Leben. Mit meiner Erkrankung hatte ich das Glück, dass ich den sagenhaften Prof. Dr. Scholz  kennen lernte und durch seine Behandlungen  lange von der Dialyse fern gehalten wurde. Für mich war das Kennen lernen dieses Professors größer,  als 6 richtige im Lotto gewonnen zu haben..  Ich hoffe meine Zeilen werden sehr viel gelesen und der Eine oder Andere hatte auch das Glück bei diesen  sagenhaften  Professor  aus HH-Poppenbüttel  in Behandlung gewesen zu sein.  Ein Nierenkranker und trotzdem begeisterter Patient.   Nun sind inzwischen schon wieder einige Monate vergangen und ich möchte hier über meinen weiteren Verlauf berichten. Mitte  Mai 2014 eines Nachts bekam ich arge Herzprobleme und Luftnot. Da mein Nitro-Spray keine Erleichterung brachte, mein Blutdruckgerät mir Herzstolpern und Bluthochdruck anzeigte, griff ich zum Telefon und wählte den Notruf. Am Telefon berichtete ich über meine Nierenerkrankung und mein Vorhofflimmern. Der Feuewehrmann in der Notrufzentrale schaltete sofort und schickte einen Rettungswagen sowie einen Notarzt. Beides bei mir eingetroffen wurde ich transportfähig gemacht und mit Begleitung des Notarztes in die nächst gelegene Klinik in HH Barmbek gebracht. Auf der Fahrt in die Klinik bekam ich zwei mal etwas gespritzt und meine Herzprobleme stabilisierten sich. In der Klinik angekommen wurde ich durch gescheckt und noch am frühen Morgen auf die Nephrologie verlegt. Dort wurde mein Blutdruck neu eingestellt und für das Herz bekam ich neue Medikamente. Dann wurde bei mir ein Herzecho durchgeführt und dabei der Grund für meine Herzprobleme gefunden. Der Kardiologe führte mit der Stationsärztin auf der Nephrologie ein Fachgespräch und erklärte , dass ich dringend am Herzen Operiert werden müsste. Da zu diesem Zeitpunkt meine Nierenfunktion nur noch um die 10% war. Lehnte die Nephrologin diese OP ab. Sie schlug vor erst einen Shunt bei mir herzu stellen und mich dann an die Dialyse zu hängen. Wenn das passiert ist würde man bedenkenlos die Herz OP durchführen können. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt werde ich fürs Herz mit ausreichenden Medikamenten versorgt. Ich bekam noch mitte Mai beim Shunt Zentrum Barmbek einen Termin zur Vorklärung. Mein linker Arm wurde mit Ultraschall abgetastet um sich die Vene   Anzuschauen, an der dieser Shunt gelegt werden sollte. Soweit war nun alles getan und am 02.Juni 2014 wurde bei mir Ambulant im Shuntzentrum  Barmbek der Shunt am linken Arm hergestellt. Jetzt sollte die Vene Reifen, damit sie kräftiger wird. Mein Nephrologe in Hamburg Poppenbüttel, Dr. Reinking kontrollierte  regelmäßig mit Ultraschall den Shunt und hörte auch das Rauschen des fließenden Blutes ab. Es vergingen einige Wochen die ich mich mit meiner sehr geringen Nierenfunktion hinschleppte, mal etwas besser und dann wieder sehr schlecht. Mein Gewicht stieg täglich weiter an. Ich legte in einer Woche 7 Kg Gewicht zu das war alles Wasser was ich nicht mehr los wurde. Jeden Morgen war mir sau Übel ich konnte kaum noch was Essen. Da ich auch noch einen künstlichen Darmauslass seit Januar 2014 habe, war auch hier nicht mehr alles im Lot. Kaum noch richtig Kraft und ständig am Einschlafen konnte es so nicht weiter gehen. Mein Nephrologe  Dr. Reinking erklärte mir, wir müssen dringend mit der Dialyse beginnen wir haben keine Zeit mehr sie sind Vergiftet. Weil eigentlich noch meine Vene, direkt unter die Haut, hochverlegt werden sollte konnten  wir da nicht mehr darauf warten. Am Freitag den 18.07.2014 gegen 13:30 Uhr setze Herr Dr. Reinking unter Ultraschall führend beide Dialyse Nadeln bei mir in den linken Arm und ich wurde am Dialysegerät angeschlossen. Dies war für mich in meinem Leben ein ganz neuer Anfang , der nun ja bis zum Lebensende durchgeführt  werden muß. Ich wurde erst einmal nur für zwei Std. Dialysiert und auch nur Entgiftet (kein Wasserentzug). Für die weiteren Termine wurden meine wöchentlichen Dialysetage eingetragen die immer alle zwei Tage statt finden und zwar Montags, Mittwochs und Freitags Nachmittags. Ich hoffe so noch sehr viele Jahre am Leben teil nehmen zu können und freue mich immer , wenn ich zu meiner Nierenpraxis fahren kann.  Bisher war ich immer in der Ambulanten Praxis Poppenbüttel und jetzt im Dialysezentrum  Poppenbüttel. Schon all die vielen Jahre (17) habe ich hin und wieder als kleine Anerkennung für das Personal Kuchen oder andere Leckereien mitgebracht, was ich jetzt auch für das Dialysezentrum tun werde. In dieser Praxis in HH Poppenbüttel passt einfach alles zusammen, angefangen schon damals mit Herrn Prof. Dr. Scholz mit dem gesamten Team und heute mit Herrn Dr. Reinking und sämtlichen Helfern. Ich denke es spielt auch eine große Rolle wo und wie man Behandelt wird, denn nur dadurch bin ich über 17 Jahre von der Dialyse mit fern gehalten worden. Ich bin immer mit viel Freude dort hingefahren und genau so wieder nach hause. In dieser Praxis in HH Poppenbüttel konnte ich bisher auch unangemeldet  hinkommen, wenn ich gesundheitliche Probleme hatte und so wird es auch noch heute gehalten. Auf diesem Wege möchte ich mich bei Herrn Prof. Dr. Scholz, Dr. Ritzel, Dr. Reinking allen  Pflegerinnen  sowie Pflegern der MVZ / PHV  Hamburg Poppenbüttel  für die sehr gute Pflege und Jahrelange Behandlung bedanken.  Vielleicht hat es einigen Kranken Menschen Mut gemacht wie ich mit meiner Krankheit umgegangen bin. Durch die Hilfe der Praxis und mein positives Denken werde ich es auch noch viele Jahre schaffen, davon bin ich sehr Überzeugt.  Ich wünsche allen kranken Menschen viel Erfolg und auch so eine gute Behandlung wie ich sie bekommen habe.  Ein Nierenkranker der nicht aufgibt weil er nur liebe Menschen um sich hat.

----------


## Norddeutscher

Nun sind inzwischen schon wieder 1,5 Jahre vergangen und es hat sich sehr viel getan.
Nachdem ich ab den 18.07.2014 Dialysiert wurde ging es mir gesundheitlich auch wieder besser.
Eines Tages bekam ich während der Hämodialysebehandlung einen Blutdruckabfall und auch einen Kreislaufkollaps.
Das herbei gerufene Pflegepersonal reagierte sofort, veränderte meine Liegeposition damit die Beine hoch kamen und gaben mir über die Dialysepumpe Kochsalz in den Blutkreislauf.
Nach einiger Zeit erholte sich mein Kreislauf und die Pflegeschwester stellte die Dialyse vorzeitig ab.
Mein behandelnder Nephrologe Dr. Reinking entschied sich vorerst die Dialysebehandlung bei mir nicht vort zusetzen, sondern mit Medikamenten wie schon all die vielen Jahre mich weiter zu Behandeln.
Für mich war diese Entscheidung ein Schlag ins "Kontor", denn ich hatte mich ja so sehr auf die Dialyse gefreut und auch Eingestellt, weil es mir dadurch besser gehen sollte und auch zu Anfang es so war.
Nun wieder regelmäßig Urin sammeln, die vielen manchesmal nicht verträglichen Medikamente einnehmen und das sehr viele Wasser in den Beinen und Bauch nicht loswerden.
Auch mein Blutdruck der sich durch die kurzzeitige Dialyse gebessert hatte war wieder viel zu hoch.
Mein Wohlbefinden wurde nicht besser, sondern manches mal fühlte ich mich so schlecht und Kraftlos, dass ich einfach nicht mehr wollte und manches mal auch sehr verrückte schlechte Gedanken hatte.
Ich wußte so manches mal nicht mehr wie es mit meiner Krankheit eigentlich weiter gehen sollte, und traf im November 2014 eine Entscheidung, die ich später bereuhen sollte.
Ich dachte mir, wenn ich die Arztpraxis wechseln würde, ändert sich wohl auch die Behandlung und es wird mir gesundheitlich besser gehen.
Ich wechselte von der Arztpraxis und Dialysezentrum Poppenbüttel zum Nephrocare nach Hamburg Barmbek.
Dort behandelte mich ab sofort die Ärztin Frau Dr. van Dyk, die auch sofort die Entscheidung traf, dass ich Dialysiert werden muß, weil mein Körper total Überwässert sei.
Nun war ich Patient im Nephrocare Hamburg Barmbek und wurde dort an folgenden Tagen Dienst., Donnerst. und Samstags für jeweils 4 Std. Dialysiert.
Allmählich ging es mir wieder besser, auch mein Bluthochdruck regulierte sich mit den Medikamenten ein.
Mein noch immer nicht zurück verlegter Stoma (künstlicher Darmauslaß), bereitete mir sehr starke seelische Probleme.
Meine Ärztin Frau Dr. van Dyk und ich, entschieden uns anfang 2015 die Rückverlegung des Darmauslasses in Angriff zu nehmen.
Wir beantragten im Krankenhaus Hamburg Barmbek einen Untersuchungstermin zur Vorklärung der OP.
Bis zu diesen Termin war es nicht ganz klar, ob es so einfach mit der Rückverlegung klappen wird oder auch überhaupt gar nicht.
Die Rückverlegungs OP (Vollnarkose) war auch nicht so Problemlos für mich, weil ich noch das Vorhofflimmern hatte und mein Blut verdünnt wurde.
Nach der Voruntersuchung bekam ich das Ergebnis für die bevorstehende Darm OP und die sahr sehr positiv aus.
Wir setzten den Darm OP Termin fest und ich wurde nun im Januar 2015 im Krankenhaus Hamburg Barmbek operiert.
Ich hatte die OP sehr gut vertragen und nach dem ich aus der Narkose erwacht war fühlte ich sofort links am Bauch
ob da noch der hässliche Stoma-Beutel hing. Dies war nicht der Fall und ich war sehr erfreut darüber.
Dieses positive Gefühl nicht mehr den hässlichen Auslass zu haben gab mir soviel Kraft, dass ich nach dieser großen OP schon am dritten Tag ohne Probleme nach Hause ging.
Ich konnte wieder ganz normal Essen und Trinken und vor allem wieder zur Toilette gehen und das ohne Probleme.
Wieder zurück im Nephrocare Hamburg Barmbek angekommen verging dort woche für woche an der Dialyse.
Die Dialyse hat mir sehr geholfen, denn mein gesundheitlicher Zustand war viel besser als noch vor der Dialysezeit.
Am meisten hat die Rückverlegung des Darmauslasses mir geholfen.
Die vielen Wochen dort in Barmbek an der Dialyse sind auch nicht spurlos vorbei gegangen.
Wir lagen dort in zwei Bettzimmer und ich hatte dort eine Bettnachbarin.
Hin und wieder gab es auch mit dem Pflegepersonal Meinungsverschiedenheiten, die sehr offt zu Lasten des Patienten ausgetragen wurden.
Das Dialysezentrum hatte mit sehr vielen Aushilfspersonal gearbeitet, welches meistens an den Wochenenden oder Feiertagen ihren Dienst taten.
Leider war es dadurch auch immer wieder zu Unstimmigkeiten gekommen, die mir eines Tages dermaßen auf mein Gemüt gingen.
Ich wollte das nicht länger hinnehmen und entschied mich dort wieder weg zugehen.
Nun werde ich noch bis Ende März 2016 hier im Nephrocare Hamburg Barmbek bleiben und muß das noch meiner Ärztin Frau Dr. van Dyk übermitteln, denn zur Zeit ist sie noch im wohlverdienten Urlaub.
Natürlich werde ich weiter Berichten, wie es mit mir und meiner Krankheit weiter geht.
Heute bin ich 70 Jahre und 2 Monate alt, fühle mich nicht wie 70 Jahre, arbeite immer noch zwischen den Dialysetagen voll mit und hoffe es noch viele Jahre so weiter machen zu können. 
Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass meine positive Einstellung zum Leben
und vor allem der Prof. Dr. D. Scholz aus Hamburg Poppenbüttel, der mich in den ersten 17 Jahren meiner Erkrankung behandelt hat,
mir die Kraft zum Kämpfen und leben wollen gegeben hat.

----------


## x9z

Du bist ein Glückspilz ich muss erkennen! Aber auch bist du ein mutig Mann, da hattest du keinen Angst. Einmal kenne ich dass jeder Patient einen guten Doctor finden musst! Aber zweimal eine positive Einstellung zum Leben ist erste Weise zur Genesung!

----------


## pmanuela

Respekt, alles was du durchgemacht hast O.o

----------


## BeaHoff

Gesund sein ist leider kein Allgemeinzustand, aber einen großen Respekt an dich! Da kann man sich wirklich glücklich schätzen wenn man selbst keine schlimmeren Erkrankungen gehabt hat. Ich wünsche dir das allerbeste in Zukunft, bleib so stark wie du bist!  
Grüße

----------

